# am i on the right site?



## susanne (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there anyone who uses this site that is from the larnica area?Coz I have put on 2 queries on about Larnica's surrounding area's and no one has answered me. Look forward to someone getting back to me I'm getting paranoid here, Susanne


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Larnaca Area*

Dont dispair you have to realise that life is slower in Cyprus and so are peoples reaction. What is the question and I will look out for you.


----------



## mandora (May 9, 2008)

Hi susanne
I moved to Cyprus about 4 years ago, though I am living in the Papho/Polis area.
depending on your questions I might be able to give you a quick answer.
as the other one said, live is slower here


----------



## susanne (Jan 2, 2008)

*re- amI on the right site*

Hi Mandora, . My apartment is in Oroklini near Larnica we were to have taken possession in March 2008 but there has been a hold up, this in it's self is not a problem to me but I wanted to know if there is anyone else out the who knows the area, or if anyone else is waiting for their apartment in Med- Sea-View .Thanks for replying to me Susanne


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

susanne said:


> Hi Mandora, . My apartment is in Oroklini near Larnica we were to have taken possession in March 2008 but there has been a hold up, this in it's self is not a problem to me but I wanted to know if there is anyone else out the who knows the area, or if anyone else is waiting for their apartment in Med- Sea-View .Thanks for replying to me Susanne[/QUOTE
> Isn't this just a wonderful forum full of caring people , patience is a blessing , possess it if you may . Colin .


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi we have an apartment in Oroklini too. We live near the Bank of Cyprus. I know your apartments, I think. 

It is not unusual for properties to finish late in Cyprus. The pace of life is slower than the UK and there is little to persuade developers to finish on time, except if your solicitor put a penalty clause in the contract. 

If you let me know which is your apartment and which block it is in then I can go and have a look for you.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

susanne said:


> Is there anyone who uses this site that is from the larnica area?Coz I have put on 2 queries on about Larnica's surrounding area's and no one has answered me. Look forward to someone getting back to me I'm getting paranoid here, Susanne


You put a post in January on in the middle of someone elses thread on another subject so I guess that got lost.


----------



## susanne (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you guys that's great, sorry if I put my thread in the wrong place. Anyway Babs M I'm so glad to hear of someone else in the villiage,


----------



## susanne (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys, thanks for your replys; sorry if I put thread in wrong place.Babs M it's good to know you are in the village, thanks for info on that web site. I think I know where your apartment is. Mine is in front of the big white house I think is owned by an Arab chap. We now have a hand over date of the 10/06/08 
but it would be good if you could have a quick look. Thanks Susanne


----------

